

After America: How does the world look in an age of U.S. decline? - karolisd
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2012/01/03/after_america?page=full

======
democracy
The guy is old, this analysis is pretty weak...

------
sbmassey
Even a declined America would still have a pretty big presence on the world
stage. This article seems to be assuming America would cease to exist.

------
beachgeek
Cool article. Two issues though: 1\. The author assumes America's decline is a
done deal. But anything can happen. 2\. All three of the regional powers
mentioned (India, China and Russia) have developed extensive trade links in
the last 10 years or so. Yeah they may still decide to flex their military
muscles but generally you don't fight with someone you're doing business with.

I think there will be heated arguments about natural resources, but I just
can't see India, China or Russia going to war over them in this day and age.

